# Your Team's MVP



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Most of us don't do this haunting thing by ourselves. We've got teams of family and friends who pitch in. So who's the MVP among your helpers? That one person who really gets the job done or takes it to the next level. Could be a stalwart workhorse or someone who swoops in and takes your haunt from good to amazing. A builder or an artist or an actor or an idea man or just a strong back. Maybe it's the person who cooks for everyone and keeps them happy while they're working.

For me, I'd have to say it's my brother-in-law. He's a swoop-in contributor whose his skills and resources are amazing. In the past he's shown up with unannounced surprises like a Jacob's ladder, a talking skull, the electronics and servos to animate ten characters, lights, lasers, on and on. Last time I was at his house I mentioned I was going to carve some foam gears for this year's setup. He vanished for twenty minutes and reappeared with a hot wire tool. Just threw it together out of random stuff in his workshop. I've got lots of helpers I couldn't do without, but I name him my MVP.

Who's yours?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Since there are only two of us setting up our yard haunt, it's an easy call for me - Spooky1


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Mine's an easy one too - me! I'm a one man show with my display every year. My wife is supportive, but uninvolved. I guess I'm lucky my yard is small...


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hubby has my back. Even though all the planning and decorating is on me, he helps me with constructing some of the props and he also helps me set up the cemetary fence and the reaper.


----------



## Death Trail (Oct 30, 2008)

My Dad comes ove rto my house to help out on the bigger projects I do. Other than that I have a lot of friends "Say" they will help but it's more of a 1 man show for me, myself, and I.


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Were a Two woman show here. My freind and I have done most of the build and set up our selves. If I had to name a third party it would be her father for giving us free reign over his junk yard to find props.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

well, I hate to sound like a suck- up to the forum, cause that just ain't me. But, since my haunt is a one woman show & most of my ideas have come from this forum... then this forum is my MVP. Without it I _never _would've been able to build what I have. And thank you, everyone, for that.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Most days, Darrel toils endlessly figuring out the best placement for props, or spends hours upon hours building a grave monument for us or someone else. Some days I have to make him stop to eat or at least take a break. My business partner is a hard worker, and spends inordinate amounts of time making sure to get every little detail absolutely correct. I name him my MVP.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Everything is on me, but my friend from way back (Dangerous Don) always comes over to help out with the trail clearing, bonfire building, chainsaw work, and moral support...


----------



## Spooky D (Oct 4, 2011)

It's just me and my 2 kids age 5 and 3. So I guess I'm the MVP. They are definitely my inspiration though. When we spend an entire afternoon decorating the yard and my little girl say's "This is the best day ever!" That's what it's all about.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

My daughter this year!! YAY


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> Since there are only two of us setting up our yard haunt, it's an easy call for me - Spooky1


So that makes Roxy my MVP!


----------

